# Drip the Hype - Juice Review



## Vitblitz (22/2/17)

Company *Drip the Hype: Cali USA*
Product Name: *Sour punch*
Product Image:






Reviewer: *Vitblitz from KZN*

Mod: *Vaporesso Tarot Nano*
Watts/Volts: *40-45W*

Atomiser: *Veco tank 22mm*
Coil Resistance: *Eco coil 0.42*
Wicking Material: *traditional Clapton*

Strength: *3Mg*
Blend: *Max VG*
Price: *R340 60ml*
Website: http://www.vapecartel.co.za/collections/new-e-liquid/products/sour-punch-60ml?variant=34067144707

Website blurb:
*Sour Punch Drip The Hype This sweet then sour liquid is a perfect blend of strawberry and kiwi with a sweet watermelon surprise*

Reviewer Notes:
*The packaging is very high standard, it's a soft touch matt black box, with contrasting lime green, white and all the fruits. A clear 60ml glass bottle and long thin pipette, a good quality label and eye catching design.

As you open it, you can smell sweet strawberries, watermelon and a candy. A single drop taste test, was definitely the sweetest I have ever tasted, with a nice tangy bite after. 

Taking a hit, its smooth and cool, I can taste the strawberry but the kiwi and watermelon, its mild but so tasty, the more I vape it def get those other two flavors coming through.

The sour! the big question, I tasted the sourness on the drop test but not really on the vape, it is there but wished its was more tangy.

This is an all day vape juice IMO, cant stop!*


Similar to: *I cant say I have tried anything sour like this, but its def fruity and tangy.*

Avoid if: *You don't like very sweet juice strawberry, watermelon or kiwi*

*I rate this a 4
*
Sorry if this post is in the wrong spot, I couldn't find a matching thread./

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 5


----------

